# Erweiterungskarte internen USB-C Header für Front USB-C Anschluss



## Don-Camilo (13. Mai 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche mir grad im Web die Finger wund ...

Ich habe mir gerade ein neues MSI Creator 400M PC Gehäuse gekauft und und habe ein Asus TUF Gaming X570-Plus (Wifi) Mainbaord. Das Board hat leider keinen USB-C Header Anschluss auf dem Mainboard.
Auch ist mein USB Anschluss von den anderen USB Anschlüssen schon belegt (wegen eines evtl. Adapters, siehe Foto) und eine Karte für den zweiten Grafikkarten-PCIe Slot möchte ich nicht, weil dann die Bandbreite der Grafikkarte eingeschränkt wird.

Hatte die Karte auf dem Bild schon mal ausprobiert, nur passt sie nicht in den unteren Slot des Mainboards ...?!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... vielleicht weiss jemand ja eine Lösung für mein Problem, ich bin am verzweifeln!

Liebe Grüße aus Hamburg, Jan


----------



## NatokWa (13. Mai 2021)

Ok ... normalerweise sollte die "Karte" die du da hast in JEDEM PCIe Port funtionieren. Solange sie nicht im x16_2 steckt kriegt die GraKa auch nix weg genommen.
Warum benötigst du dass überhaupt "unbedingt" ?


----------



## Finallin (13. Mai 2021)

NatokWa schrieb:


> Ok ... normalerweise sollte die "Karte" die du da hast in JEDEM PCIe Port funtionieren. Solange sie nicht im x16_2 steckt kriegt die GraKa auch nix weg genommen.
> Warum benötigst du dass überhaupt "unbedingt" ?



Korrekt, solange der TE die Karte in einen der beiden PCIe 1x steckt hat das mit der Grafikkarte mal rein gar nichts mehr zutun, weil die eh über den Chipsatz laufen. 



Don-Camilo schrieb:


> Hatte die Karte auf dem Bild schon mal ausprobiert, nur passt sie nicht in den unteren Slot des Mainboards ...?!


Wieso sollte sie das nicht tun? PCIe passt in PCIe, so einfach ist das.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (13. Mai 2021)

Was genau möchtest du denn wo anschließen? Mit dem Adapter bekommst du dein Front USB C ans laufen. USB 2.0 aus der Front ist auch kein Problem. USB 3.0 in der Front würde da passen, wo du den Adapter planst.

Mir erschließt sich der Sinn dieser Karte bisher nicht  unabhängig davon, ob die passt oder nicht ^^


----------



## Don-Camilo (13. Mai 2021)

Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Was genau möchtest du denn wo anschließen? Mit dem Adapter bekommst du dein Front USB C ans laufen. USB 2.0 aus der Front ist auch kein Problem. USB 3.0 in der Front würde da passen, wo du den Adapter planst.
> 
> Mir erschließt sich der Sinn dieser Karte bisher nicht  unabhängig davon, ob die passt oder nicht ^^


... ich habe vorn am PC-Gehäuse einen USB-C Anschluss mit dem ich mein Google Pixel 5 Laden und auch verbinden möchte ... und im Gehäuse ist der Stecker dazu, für den Anschluss am Mainboard ... auf dem Mainboard habe ich aber keinen Anschluss dafür...? ....dieser Anschluss (siehe Foto) fehlt mit für meine Mainboard ...

... und jetzt suche ich eine Möglichkeit den USB-C Anschluss vorn am Gehäuse anzuschliessen!


Finallin schrieb:


> Korrekt, solange der TE die Karte in einen der beiden PCIe 1x steckt hat das mit der Grafikkarte mal rein gar nichts mehr zutun, weil die eh über den Chipsatz laufen.
> 
> 
> Wieso sollte sie das nicht tun? PCIe passt in PCIe, so einfach ist das.


... der untere Slot hat ein langen und ein kurzen Slot/ Schlitz...passt nicht!


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (13. Mai 2021)

Don-Camilo schrieb:


> ... und jetzt suche ich eine Möglichkeit den USB-C Anschluss vorn am Gehäuse anzuschliessen!



Mit dem Adapter (Post #1, Bild 2) hast du doch die Möglichkeit...


----------



## Don-Camilo (13. Mai 2021)

... hab hier mal zwei Asus Mainboard angehängt, das eine ist das ASUS TUF Gaming X570-Plus (ohne Anschluss für USB-C) und das andere das ASUS TUF Gaming X570-PRO (mit Anschluss für USB-C) an der Gehäusefront!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... ich bräuche so einen Anschluss auf meinem Mainboard, da ich den aber nicht habe suche ich nach einen Möglichkeit wie ich den USB-C Anschluss in der Front des Gehäuses anschliessen kann...?


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (13. Mai 2021)

Was hast du an meiner letzten Aussage nicht verstanden? Du hast einen Adapter, der physisch auf den USB 3.0 Port deines Boards passt und an den das Kabel vom USB C Port deines Gehäuses passt. Kannst du also nutzen, solange du auf die beiden USB 3.0 (Typ A) in der Front verzichten kannst.


----------



## claster17 (13. Mai 2021)

Don-Camilo schrieb:


> Hatte die Karte auf dem Bild schon mal ausprobiert, nur passt sie nicht in den unteren Slot des Mainboards ...?!


Das ist ein PCIe x2 (steht sogar drauf), welcher auf deinem Board nur in einen x16 Slot passt.
Wenn ich mir dein Board so anschaue, ist der untere x16 Slot nicht direkt mit der CPU verbunden, also nimmst du der Grafikkarte keine Lanes weg.


----------



## NatokWa (13. Mai 2021)

Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Was hast du an meiner letzten Aussage nicht verstanden? Du hast einen Adapter, der physisch auf den USB 3.0 Port deines Boards passt und an den das Kabel vom USB C Port deines Gehäuses passt. Kannst du also nutzen, solange du auf die beiden USB 3.0 (Typ A) in der Front verzichten kannst.


Und was hast DU an seine Ausfühungen nicht verstanden ? Er hat am Case USB 3 Anschlüße vorne -> USB 3 Header . dann hat er noch USB 2 Anschlüße -> USB 2 Header . Und jetzt will er ZUSÄTZLICH den USB-C anschließen. Laut DIR soll er jetzt einfach den USB-3 Header per Adapter nutzen aber wo schließt er dann die USB 3 Ports an die er AUCH nutzen will ?

Ansonsten gilt @TE : ********************* gelaufen , eine X2 Karte passt nunmal in keinen X1 Slot .....

Fazit : Entweder du verzichtest auf das Teil ODER du hohlst dir einfach einen verdammten Adapterstecker Buchse A -> C und gut ist ... Wenn du schon das Handy AUSGERECHNET über den Port laden must ..... Wobei ein Typ A zu Typ C Kabel den gleichen Dienst verrichten würde als ein C zu C ......

Außerdem stimmt das was claster17 schreibt : Laut Handbuch ist der 2. X16 mit "nur" X4 über den Chipsatz angebunden . DORT könnte die Adapterkarte also rein und laufen OHNE der GraKa etwas weg zu nehmen.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (13. Mai 2021)

NatokWa schrieb:


> Und was hast DU an seine Ausfühungen nicht verstanden ? Er hat am Case USB 3 Anschlüße vorne -> USB 3 Header . dann hat er noch USB 2 Anschlüße -> USB 2 Header . Und jetzt will er ZUSÄTZLICH den USB-C anschließen. Laut DIR soll er jetzt einfach den USB-3 Header per Adapter nutzen aber wo schließt er dann die USB 3 Ports an die er AUCH nutzen will ?



Deswegen hatte ich als erstes gefragt, was er anschließen will. Die USB 3 Typ A hat er nirgends erwähnt. Dann kann man ja wohl davon ausgehen, dass die nicht unbedingt genutzt werden (sollen)... Wenn die ebenfalls benutzt werden sollen, könnte man ja mal mehr als ein Handy erwähnen (wofür es auch einfach ein Adapterkabel gäbe) und auf Vorschläge eingehen...


----------



## NatokWa (13. Mai 2021)

Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Deswegen hatte ich als erstes gefragt, was er anschließen will. Die USB 3 Typ A hat er nirgends erwähnt. Dann kann man ja wohl davon ausgehen, dass die nicht unbedingt genutzt werden (sollen)... Wenn die ebenfalls benutzt werden sollen, könnte man ja mal mehr als ein Handy erwähnen (wofür es auch einfach ein Adapterkabel gäbe) und auf Vorschläge eingehen...


Das mit den Ports steht schon im ersten Post vom TE... allerdings muss ich zugeben das man da schon arg zwischen den Zeilen lesen muß + durchgedrehte Logik auf Meisterstufe haben muss um zu veerstehen was er meint .... und ich bin mir nichtmal sicher ob ich das wirklich richtig verstanden habe ........


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (13. Mai 2021)

Also ich lese es weder da noch in einem der anderen Posts raus 

Edit: in der Annahme, dass alle USB Ports in der Front nutzbar sein sollen und dass zumindest der Adapter schon da ist, schlage ich folgende Karte vor, um die 3.0 Typ A Ports auch noch zu nutzen: https://geizhals.de/delock-usb-hub-90387-a2199506.html


----------



## Don-Camilo (14. Mai 2021)

Hallo,
vielen Dank für Eure Tipps und Komentare!

Sorry das ich mich nicht ganauer ansdrücken kann, mir fehlen wohl einfach die genaue begrifflichkeiten zu dem Thema...!

Wie auf dem 1.Bild zu sehen, habe ich ganz rechts neben dem USB 3.0 Anschluss einen USB-C Anschluss im PC Gehäuse in der Front. Ich glaube das ist USB 3.2 Gen2 Type-C ... das Kabel dazu ist im PC vorhanden, nur habe ich auf meinem Mainboard keinen Anschluss dafür.

Nun suche ich eine Möglichkeit den USB 3.2 Gen2 Type-C vollwertig nutzen zu können ... was muss ich mir besorgen, damit ich den Anschluss nutzen kann...?

Vielen Dank für Eure Mühe im Voraus...LG Jan


----------



## claster17 (14. Mai 2021)

Don-Camilo schrieb:


> Nun suche ich eine Möglichkeit den USB 3.2 Gen2 Type-C vollwertig nutzen zu können ... was muss ich mir besorgen, damit ich den Anschluss nutzen kann...?


Die Steckkarte, die du bereits hast/hattest.


----------



## Don-Camilo (14. Mai 2021)

claster17 schrieb:


> Die Steckkarte, die du bereits hast/hattest.


... hab ich das richtig verstanden, ... in den unteren PCIe Slot ist das richtig...?


claster17 schrieb:


> Das ist ein PCIe x2 (steht sogar drauf), welcher auf deinem Board nur in einen x16 Slot passt.
> Wenn ich mir dein Board so anschaue, ist der untere x16 Slot nicht direkt mit der CPU verbunden, also nimmst du der Grafikkarte keine Lanes weg.



... ohne das meine Grafikkarte dadurch Leistung/ Lanes genommen wird...?

Lieben Gruß, Jan


----------



## NatokWa (14. Mai 2021)

Ja das hast du richtig verstanden. Das Handbuch zu deinem Mainboard weist dem unteren x16 Port "nur" 4 Lanes vom Chipsatz zu und keinerlei alternative/Einstellmöglichkeit. Die GraKa im 1. X16 hat IMMER 16 Lanes solange keine Ryzen 1 APU verbaut ist (die hat nur 8 Lanes für GraKa).


----------



## Don-Camilo (14. Mai 2021)

... vielen lieben Dank an alle, die mir als Unwissenden in Sachen PC bei meinen Problem geholfen haben!!!

Schönes Wochenende...LG Jan


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (14. Mai 2021)

claster17 schrieb:


> Die Steckkarte, die du bereits hast/hattest.



Daran hab ich ja Zweifel  Für mich sieht der USB Port auf der Karte nach einem ganz ordinären USB Typ A Port aus....aber ich lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren.

@Don-Camilo: Hast du vllt mal ein Foto aus einem anderen Winkel oder die genaue Bezeichnung der PCIe-Adapter-Karte?


----------



## claster17 (14. Mai 2021)

Wenn du genauer hinschaust, findest du im Bild sowohl den Namen als auch den gesuchten Anschluss auf der Steckkarte.


Spoiler



Product Name: USB3.1 Front TYPE-E Expansion Card
Product model: PCE1U1E-A31
Product Master: ASMedia ASM3142
Product interface: TYPE-E 20PIN
Applicable interfaces: PCI-E 2X, PCI-E 4X, PCI-E 8X, PCI-E 16X


----------



## Don-Camilo (14. Mai 2021)

EZDIY-FAB USB 3.1 Gen2 interner 20-poliger Front-Panel-Anschluss Erweiterungskarte 10 Gbit/s USB 2.0 PCI Express 3.0 X2 Adapter für Desktop-PCs: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
					

EZDIY-FAB USB 3.1 Gen2 interner 20-poliger Front-Panel-Anschluss Erweiterungskarte 10 Gbit/s USB 2.0 PCI Express 3.0 X2 Adapter für Desktop-PCs (ASM3142) - Kostenloser Versand ab 29€. Jetzt bei Amazon.de bestellen!



					www.amazon.de


----------

